# Wireless stream PC to TV



## alwrmc

What would I need to wireless stream from my PC to my TV?
I subscribe to Netflix and they provide free movies to play/view on my pc in addition to the mail send/view/return service. Watching movies on my computer monitor is less than ideal. What I would like to do is simply stream them to the TV in the living room. Where the seating and screen size is more viewer friendly. What I currently have:
PC: Comcast cable broadband, ATI Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb video card, Windows Media Edition, Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+, Linksys WRT54G Wireless router
TV: Sony Wega HD 32" connected to Comcast cable box and Panasonic DVD player 5.1 speaker home entertainment system.
Any other info needed I can probably supply. The distance straight line between the router and TV is approx 25 feet through two walls. I went searching forums, Google and Linksys but did not find anything that seemed to provide a specific answer as to how to do this. Seems that it would be fairly simple to do. Anyone have any input?


----------



## StuartM

alwrmc said:


> What would I need to wireless stream from my PC to my TV?
> I subscribe to Netflix and they provide free movies to play/view on my pc in addition to the mail send/view/return service. Watching movies on my computer monitor is less than ideal. What I would like to do is simply stream them to the TV in the living room. Where the seating and screen size is more viewer friendly. What I currently have:
> PC: Comcast cable broadband, ATI Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb video card, Windows Media Edition, Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+, Linksys WRT54G Wireless router
> TV: Sony Wega HD 32" connected to Comcast cable box and Panasonic DVD player 5.1 speaker home entertainment system.
> Any other info needed I can probably supply. The distance straight line between the router and TV is approx 25 feet through two walls. I went searching forums, Google and Linksys but did not find anything that seemed to provide a specific answer as to how to do this. Seems that it would be fairly simple to do. Anyone have any input?


Have a look at this: http://www.lindy.com/uk/productfolder/03/32/32500/index.php


----------



## alwrmc

Thanks stupiehelp, but I want to connect to a TV not another monitor or projecter.


----------



## StuartM

you can buy leads that will convert a vga socket into a scart, hdmi or phono lead from most good electrical stores (in uk anyway)


----------



## alwrmc

Thank you, I'll take another look. Don't know if it is available in U.S.


----------



## RSM123

alwrmc,

You might like to search these forums for more help as well :

http://forums.afterdawn.com/

http://www.avforums.com

You could probably get the necessary cables at a store like Tandy ... they had a presence where I am in he UK, but I think they ceased trading ( here anyway.) Maybe they're still going in the US..


----------



## cwwozniak

One possible solution??

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=0&pid=438


----------



## darkhouse

I am currently looking to do the same; stream video and audio to me home entertainment system.

With the proliferation of wireless home networks, I think it's a matter of time before we see some new gadgets to interconnect our electronics. Goodbye clapper! Hello wi-fi. Woo-hoo!

Anyway the above mentioned d-link product is a good idea. Also there's another product
as reviewed by "Maximum PC" in their September 2007 issue. Check that out as well.

As for me I think I'll wait untill the prices drop and the technology advances a little more. Ideally I'd love to stream stuff to my 52" HD tv; sadly I can't do that now...atleast not affordably. (besides low-res youtube vids would look stupid bad on an big screen)

check out: http://www.maximumpc.com

good luck.


----------

